# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Comment crire dans la base de registre sans mettre Registry dans Uses ?

## DelphiCool

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Comment crire dans la base de registre sans mettre Registry dans Uses ?

Voici une procdure qui n'est pas gourmande. Elle permet d'crire dans la base de registre (des strings) *en utilisant seulement l'unit Windows*.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

